# Handicap division



## jmack (Sep 17, 2016)

Playing in medal finals a player qualified in Bronze division but their handicap has come down so they are now in silver decision, in medal finals would their score count in bronze or silver division?


----------



## DCB (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd say as they qualified as a Bronze player that's the one they are playing for.  They didn't qualify for the Medal Finals as a Silver player.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 19, 2016)

Silver - 
1. the system has no memory and will be set up to score players within the categories appropriate to their playing handicap on the day.
2. People have a preconceived idea that they are competing against people of similar handicaps at the time - at an extreme you could have a scratch handicapper competing against in division 3 final which, especially for medal scoring, would give them a massive edge!


----------



## DCB (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm looking at this as a Ladies Medal Finals issue. A player may have qualified as a Bronze Division player but may have been cut handicap wise into what would now be Silver Division. 

Or am I mis-reading the OP ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 20, 2016)

DCB said:



			I'm looking at this as a Ladies Medal Finals issue. A player may have qualified as a Bronze Division player but may have been cut handicap wise into what would now be Silver Division. 

Or am I mis-reading the OP ?
		
Click to expand...

I read it the same. Pretty sure the player has qualified for the bronze final not the silver and would need to play that despite subsequent handicap change. You'd hope the club would have a competition rule for this scenario but maybe not!

Tricky one though, the system would post their score amongst the silver players.


----------

